
Covid-19's Ripple Effect: Mapping Out the Societal and Economic Consequences - turoczy
https://www.notion.so/COVID-19-s-Ripple-Effect-Mapping-Out-The-Societal-Economic-Consequences-ee320975f0d64cbc8a6c9df92b14348b
======
bobblywobbles
Thanks for putting all of these sources together!

